# Trying not to look hispanic



## LilOlLady

TRYING NOT TO LOOK HISPANIC.

Many Mexican women are bleaching their hair blond, trying not to look Hispanic and avoid being questioning about their legal status. But they have black eyes and black roots and have 5 black haired little anchor babies trailing them.


----------



## Care4all

so the profiling WAS based ONLY on looks?


----------



## Ravi

LilOlLady said:


> TRYING NOT TO LOOK HISPANIC.
> 
> Many Mexican women are bleaching their hair blond, trying not to look Hispanic and avoid being questioning about their legal status. But they have black eyes and black roots and have 5 black haired little anchor babies trailing them.


They're trying to "pass," just like blacks used to do.

Sad.


----------



## Nate

LilOlLady said:


> TRYING NOT TO LOOK HISPANIC.
> 
> Many Mexican women are bleaching their hair blond, trying not to look Hispanic and avoid being questioning about their legal status. But they have black eyes and black roots and have 5 black haired little anchor babies trailing them.



Just thought about this after reading the OP, guess we won't have to all learn how to speak spanish now for english will be the first things illegals will learn to not get caught.


----------



## bodecea

LilOlLady said:


> TRYING NOT TO LOOK HISPANIC.
> 
> Many Mexican women are bleaching their hair blond, trying not to look Hispanic and avoid being questioning about their legal status. But they have black eyes and black roots and have 5 black haired little anchor babies trailing them.



Um...the Blonde hair thingee's been in fashion for a few years now.


----------



## Angelhair

LilOlLady said:


> TRYING NOT TO LOOK HISPANIC.
> 
> Many Mexican women are bleaching their hair blond, trying not to look Hispanic and avoid being questioning about their legal status. But they have black eyes and black roots and have 5 black haired little anchor babies trailing them.



_Excuse me?  Latinas have been bleaching their hair blonde since time immemorial.....do any of you ever run across any of the spanish channels and see how many are blonde?  And NOT natural?  Nah, I don't believe a word of it - at least NOT for the reason mentioned._


----------



## froggy

Ashamed to be an illegal, eh.


----------



## xotoxi

LilOlLady said:


> TRYING NOT TO LOOK HISPANIC.
> 
> Many Mexican women are bleaching their hair blond, trying not to look Hispanic and avoid being questioning about their legal status. But they have black eyes and black roots and have 5 black haired little anchor babies trailing them.


 
Don't worry.

You're post _in no way_ makes you look bigoted.


----------



## boedicca

I ride BART through Oakland and San Francisco on a frequent basis.   I often see Asian, Black, and Hispanic women with blond or red hair (or magenta, blue or purple...)  It's a FASHION thing.


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LH6tccyE6I]YouTube - Las Reinas Del Barrio (sin senos no hay paraiso)[/ame]


----------



## LilOlLady

Care4all said:


> so the profiling WAS based ONLY on looks?


No one was profiled? I am not ICE or an officer. I was just making an observation that was brought to my attention.


----------



## xsited1

LilOlLady said:


> TRYING NOT TO LOOK HISPANIC.
> 
> Many Mexican women are bleaching their hair blond, trying not to look Hispanic and avoid being questioning about their legal status. But they have black eyes and black roots and have 5 black haired little anchor babies trailing them.



"...and have 5 black haired little anchor babies trailing them."


----------



## LilOlLady

boedicca said:


> I ride BART through Oakland and San Francisco on a frequent basis.   I often see Asian, Black, and Hispanic women with blond or red hair (or magenta, blue or purple...)  It's a FASHION thing.



and for different reasons SOME hispanic illegal aliens women dye their hair to avoid looking hispanic. Some times is it a FASHION thing and some time is it to avoid LOOKING hispanic. JUST PLAIN FACT.


----------



## Angelhair

_Nah, when hispanics dye their hair, it's for the same reason all the other races do it - plain and simple a matter of choice.  Remember, sometimes no matter what color your hair is, one still looks the race one is.  Also, hispanics come in a lot of different 'colors' and natural color of hair - many times even natural BLONDE._


----------



## boedicca

LilOlLady said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ride BART through Oakland and San Francisco on a frequent basis.   I often see Asian, Black, and Hispanic women with blond or red hair (or magenta, blue or purple...)  It's a FASHION thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for different reasons SOME hispanic illegal aliens women dye their hair to avoid looking hispanic. Some times is it a FASHION thing and some time is it to avoid LOOKING hispanic. JUST PLAIN FACT.
Click to expand...




Perhaps.  But I'm inclined to use Occam's Razor on this one:  Fashion choices are usually just Fashion.

We live in a culture in which the epitome of female beautify is often defined as Blonde (Blondes Have More Fun!).    Maybe she just likes being blonde.   If if were to disguise herself, she would have bleached the kids as well.


----------



## LilOlLady

The information i received was from an illegal alien who is a family member and she was telling me what she knew as a fact by talking to those who had bleached their hair for that reason. And i then notice there were an exceptional number of hispanics here with blond hair. Whether illegal or not i do not know.

People dye their hair for *fashion reason *and reasons to *avoid looking hispanic.*


----------



## froggy

Care4all said:


> so the profiling WAS based ONLY on looks?



So if your a blonde mexican girl and the law stops you, you cry profiling.


----------



## syrenn

LilOlLady said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ride BART through Oakland and San Francisco on a frequent basis.   I often see Asian, Black, and Hispanic women with blond or red hair (or magenta, blue or purple...)  It's a FASHION thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for different reasons SOME hispanic illegal aliens women dye their hair to avoid looking hispanic. Some times is it a FASHION thing and some time is it to avoid LOOKING hispanic. JUST PLAIN FACT.
Click to expand...



It doesn't matter what color their hair is, they still look hispanic.

As has been mentioned beofre they have been bleaching their hari for ages, and it is nothing but fashion.

As for "trying to pass" ravi then i think its shame full that the first lady is pressing her hair if all she is doing is trying to pass.


----------



## bodecea

LilOlLady said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> so the profiling WAS based ONLY on looks?
> 
> 
> 
> No one was profiled? I am not ICE or an officer. I was just making an observation that was brought to my attention.
Click to expand...


Well, you certainly haven't been paying attention until recently.


----------



## bodecea

LilOlLady said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ride BART through Oakland and San Francisco on a frequent basis.   I often see Asian, Black, and Hispanic women with blond or red hair (or magenta, blue or purple...)  It's a FASHION thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for different reasons SOME hispanic illegal aliens women dye their hair to avoid looking hispanic. Some times is it a FASHION thing and some time is it to avoid LOOKING hispanic. JUST PLAIN FACT.
Click to expand...


Tell us more about your valuable incite as to what hispanic illegal alien women do.


----------



## bodecea

LilOlLady said:


> The information *i received was from an illegal alien who is a family member *and she was telling me what she knew as a fact by talking to those who had bleached their hair for that reason. And i then notice there were an exceptional number of hispanics here with blond hair. Whether illegal or not i do not know.
> 
> People dye their hair for *fashion reason *and reasons to *avoid looking hispanic.*



You've reported her, right?


----------



## LilOlLady

Hispanic women have *ADMITTED * they bleach their hair to avoid looking Hispanic to not being mistaken as an illegal aliens even if they are not. 
I dye my hair to cover the gray? When I was younger, I dyed it for fashion reasons. Never not to look Native American.

* SOME DO IT FOR FASHION REASON.*


----------



## bodecea

bodecea said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The information *i received was from an illegal alien who is a family member *and she was telling me what she knew as a fact by talking to those who had bleached their hair for that reason. And i then notice there were an exceptional number of hispanics here with blond hair. Whether illegal or not i do not know.
> 
> People dye their hair for *fashion reason *and reasons to *avoid looking hispanic.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've reported her, right?
Click to expand...


Bump


----------



## LilOlLady

Smithridge Elementary School in Reno, NV | Education.comSmithridge Elementary School located in Reno, Nevada. ... Students by Ethnicity (2008); *Hispanic 87 %*; White 7 %; Asian/Pacific Islander 3 %; Black 2 ...
www.education.com/.../nevada/reno/smithridge-elementary-school/ - Cached - Similar

My family member who is Hispanic and I lives in this area and she is familiar with some of those who bleach their hair for reasons to avoid being hispanic looking. What the big deal. They do it to avoid being labeled. It is a high crime area and a neighborhood of high population of illegal aliens. Gangs, shooting, drive bys, and drugs. I am not saying all hispanic women bleach their hair to avoid looking hispanic. SO BITE ME.


----------



## Middleman

I see many Mexican people in a nearby town where I work. There is no way that blond dyed hair is going to disguise the fact that they are Hispanic, of Mexican origins. Many of them have a certain build, bone structure, and they mostly associate with other Mexicans. Many of them have a large amount of non-European blood.  Dyeing their hair would be an extremely lame way to avoid detection. The whole idea is absurd.


----------



## WhatTheHell2

Is anyone listening? An *illegal aliens Hispanic woman* admitted the reason *SHE* bleached her hair was to *avoid looking Hispanic *and* being harassed*. 

She believe it works.


----------



## bodecea

WhatTheHell2 said:


> Is anyone listening? An *illegal aliens Hispanic woman* admitted the reason *SHE* bleached her hair was to *avoid looking Hispanic *and* being harassed*.
> 
> She believe it works.



Actually, I'm waiting for the OP to tell us that she has done her duty and reported her family member who she ADMITS is an Illegal Alien.


----------



## LilOlLady

froggy said:


> Ashamed to be an illegal, eh.



I did not say "ashamed" but to avoid being harassed.

*Harassing Illegal Immigrants?* So what else is new? - Blogger ...May 18, 2010 ... So one of my suspected illegal patients went from being a quiet, .... 2 users commented in " Harassing Illegal Immigrants? ...
 Harassing Illegal Immigrants? So what else is new? - Blogger News Network - Cached


----------



## LilOlLady

bodecea said:


> WhatTheHell2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone listening? An *illegal aliens Hispanic woman* admitted the reason *SHE* bleached her hair was to *avoid looking Hispanic *and* being harassed*.
> 
> She believe it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm waiting for the OP to tell us that she has done her duty and reported her family member who she ADMITS is an Illegal Alien.
Click to expand...



She cannot be picked up on walking her children to school, but her place of employment can be raided and she can be arrested and deported. You believe the same old rhetoric Obama preach. Legal and illegal hispanic bleach their hair to avoid looking Hispanic and *being harassed*. Why are you trying to make something that is not there?


----------



## Middleman

LilOlLady said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ashamed to be an illegal, eh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say "ashamed" but to avoid being harassed.
> 
> *Harassing Illegal Immigrants?* So what else is new? - Blogger ...May 18, 2010 ... So one of my suspected illegal patients went from being a quiet, .... 2 users commented in " Harassing Illegal Immigrants? ...
> Harassing Illegal Immigrants? So what else is new? - Blogger News Network - Cached
Click to expand...


Maybe they should be harassed. I'm sorry for their troubles, but they are breaking the law and the whole Hispanic community is aiding and abetting them. 

Maybe they should have planned their lives, planned their families, just like U.S. taxpayers do. 

No, instead they chose to marry and start having lots of kids without any sort of plan, other than sneaking into another country and working under the table, and relying on the benevolence of the U.S. taxpayers to help support their adorable children. They then present their _fait accompli  _sad story, cute children, desperate circumstances, to the bleeding heart liberal media to tug on the public's heartstrings. 

In reality, these people are irresponsible. They live hand to mouth, don't mind having kids without much planning or sense of responsibility, usually at young ages. Then they cry racism and persecution when someone tries to call them on it.


----------



## Ravi

LilOlLady said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhatTheHell2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone listening? An *illegal aliens Hispanic woman* admitted the reason *SHE* bleached her hair was to *avoid looking Hispanic *and* being harassed*.
> 
> She believe it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm waiting for the OP to tell us that she has done her duty and reported her family member who she ADMITS is an Illegal Alien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She cannot be picked up on walking her children to school, but her place of employment can be raided and she can be arrested and deported. You believe the same old rhetoric Obama preach. Legal and illegal hispanic bleach their hair to avoid looking Hispanic and *being harassed*. Why are you trying to make something that is not there?
Click to expand...

Actually, if ICE has information that she's illegal, they can burst into her home and haul her away.


----------



## LilOlLady

Ravi said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm waiting for the OP to tell us that she has done her duty and reported her family member who she ADMITS is an Illegal Alien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She cannot be picked up on walking her children to school, but her place of employment can be raided and she can be arrested and deported. You believe the same old rhetoric Obama preach. Legal and illegal hispanic bleach their hair to avoid looking Hispanic and *being harassed*. Why are you trying to make something that is not there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, if ICE has information that she's illegal, they can burst into her home and haul her away.
Click to expand...


But they don't.


----------



## Ravi

LilOlLady said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> She cannot be picked up on walking her children to school, but her place of employment can be raided and she can be arrested and deported. You believe the same old rhetoric Obama preach. Legal and illegal hispanic bleach their hair to avoid looking Hispanic and *being harassed*. Why are you trying to make something that is not there?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if ICE has information that she's illegal, they can burst into her home and haul her away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they don't.
Click to expand...

 Because you haven't reported her...that was the question asked: Have you reported this member of your family to the immigration authorities?


----------

